# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Припять.

## alonely

есть ли желающие посетить этот город? 
а может кто был, и подскажет как туда попасть?

сразу оговариваюсь - я не организатор турпоездок,
просто ищу с кем можно было бы - в будущем.

 :?:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*

надо бы - на последок.

_я тоже тебе очень рада )  _

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*,

как видишь случилось. появилось место куда я хочу попасть ). 

сложно сказать чем привлекает.
мертвый город, все заброшено, отравлено, в запустении, то, что надо...

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

мысли давно в порядке. все разложено по полочкам. 
это будет последняя так сказать цель.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*,

порадовалась бы. ты ведь мне все равно не веришь. разве нет?
ладно, не здесь об этом.


*Отзовитесь люди, кто-нибудь*
_Если конкретно время поездки - то я так думаю лето 2009 года, и позднее._

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## MATARIEL

Хм...а приблизительно эт где??? Я на Дальнем востоке живу...далеко наверное до Припяти :?

----------


## alonely

*NamelessChild*
удача - это иллюзия. ну я не знаю, что у вас там с ваней на меня было. подозрения какие-то.
в крайнем случае я тебя возьму.. никуда не денешься...



*MATARIEL*
Украина ). про Чернобыль слышал? 
От Киева 2 часа на автобусе.

----------


## MATARIEL

> Украина ). про Чернобыль слышал?
> От Киева 2 часа на автобусе.


 Ого!... на другом конце страны... ну, у меня тут своих заброшеных деревень хвататет :wink:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NORDmen

*alonely*, я писал в какой-то теме про припять в этом году =)
пиши в аську, обсудим.

----------


## alonely

*NORDmen*,
спасибо. я напишу ближе к сроку. думаю, за полтора года, решать что-либо не имеет большого смысла ).

----------


## U.F.O.

и уфо хотеть ф чернобль))... загамать в сатлкера в реале)))) а туда ваще пропускают?)

----------


## alonely

*U.F.O.*
я те там загамаю сталкера, ага.

----------


## Olmeka

я тоже хочу в Припеть..Не раз уже об этом думала и смотрела сталкерские записи в инете))) 
Так я поехала бы...Ну у меня наеврно на майские или летом...
Хочу!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alonely

*Olmeka*
хм... ну если ты раньше лета 2009 вдруг не съездишь, спишемся.... надеюсь..

----------


## 2 day

Супер!!! Тоже хочу  :Big Grin: 
нооо не раньше лета   :Frown:

----------


## U.F.O.

ооооООО народ набираецо))) главна не забить на эту тему)))

----------


## Olmeka

А почему только в 2009????? а в 2008 летом никак????

----------


## alonely

*Olmeka*
совсем никак....   :Frown:

----------


## Lelarna

Я ХОЧУ!!! 
И, кстати, собиралась поехать.

www.pripyat.com

----------


## Olmeka

Н увот...давайте устроим этим летом...))) Нас уже не так мало)))

----------


## Olmeka

можно и по "путевке" с сайта предложеного выше кстати....))ТОже интересная тема! А можно самим.

----------


## NORDmen

самим нельзя, нужен аккредитованный экскурсовод, прочитал на форуме припяти  :Frown: 
в общем, ограничений там оч много. надо все выяснять заранее, +возможно снимать там гостиницу и искать нужные варианты на месте.
из-за всех этих ограничений и оплаты за экскурсию стоимость возрастает.
собирайте бабло заранее =)

----------


## U.F.O.

я тока 23 июня заканчиваю учёбу..(((

----------


## Lelarna

Туда часто устраиваются поездки... Так что время, думаю, не проблема...

----------


## Olmeka

> я тока 23 июня заканчиваю учёбу..(((


 Я еще позже)) Если конечно не отчислят....А так мона в июле или в августе))

----------


## alonely

> Туда часто устраиваются поездки... Так что время, думаю, не проблема...


 хочется верить..

----------


## 2 day

В начале мая, или конце июня поеду с друзьями. Пешочком по зоне до Припяти, а после, может в Чернобль. Главное, что бы водки хватило  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olmeka

*2 day*
так я с вами хочу!!!В начале мая!!!! Вполне серьезно..только мне надо денег накопить)))) Свободна где то с 1 по 6-7 мая...Возьмите!!!


PS А если возьмете-не обидите?))

----------


## Психоделика

> Туда часто устраиваются поездки... Так что время, думаю, не проблема...


 наскока я наю в середине февраля экскурсия из Киева. где-то 2-3 штуки за все...я бы поехала. елси бы денег поднакопить да не из Киева а из Москвы скажем :Frown: 
а так народ я тока за поехать! весной там красота

----------


## Olmeka

Да вся проблема нынче в деньгах....Я уже задолбалась с ними...то  туду ,то сюда..даже и отложить не получается...и мне тоже в Киев из Москвы перется..Но я думаю оно того стоит)))
*2 day*
хочу с вами.....

----------


## 2 day

*Olmeka*
А ты сможешь с рюкзаком пройти 60км за 5 дней???

----------


## Olmeka

*2 day*
Смогу! Бывало хуже....

----------


## Olmeka

*2 day*


Щас вспоминаю как с вещами ходили по 30 км в день...вот это было...мазолей н ногах, что жуть

----------


## NORDmen

народ, давайте лучше все вместе соберемся на июль-август. в начале лета еще учеба, экзамены и пересдачи =)

----------


## U.F.O.

интересно чевоже мона напихать в рукзак на 60кг?? кирпечей? а он выдержит?)))

----------


## Olmeka

*U.F.O.*
)))))))))
не кг а КМ))))) Нет все таки я 60 кг не подниму))) а 60 км пройду..тем более за 5 дней то

----------


## U.F.O.

ой! и дейстивительно)) ошибсо)) лан отмажусь тем што тока проснулся)))

----------


## alonely

мда.. а я уже отвечать собралась  :?

----------


## Olmeka

*2 day*
тоже хочу....А не официально не боитесь? не посадят?))

----------


## 2 day

*Olmeka*
Если ты правда готова пройти 60км с рюкзаком, то нет проблем! Надеюсь ты не хочешь побывать в саркофаге?)
Кстати, вся ко будет из парней!

----------


## NORDmen

*2 day*, прочитай про уровень радиации около саркофага =)
если уж умирать, то не радиации имхо =)

----------


## Olmeka

*2 day*
мне все равно...а пройти, пройду. Если сами обижать не будете..

Так вы неофициально? а ниче не будет?))

----------


## U.F.O.

а радиация влияет на патенцию?)

----------


## alonely

*U.F.O.*
 ууу... у тебя не будет времени о ней думать...

----------


## U.F.O.

што? я умру?)

----------


## alonely

все мы умрем.

----------


## U.F.O.

прям там?)

----------


## alonely

ну там это только если я возму с собой пулемет.

----------


## U.F.O.

почему та мне кажицо што пулемёта нету.. следовательно там я не умру.. следовательно вернусь обратно.. следовательно вернусь к прежнему образу жизни.. но радиация мне не помешает вернуцо к прежнему образу жисни?)

----------


## alonely

если ты не будешь спать возле саркофага 
не будешь пытаться прокавырять там дырочку... и если.. ничего не утащишь за пазухой.. то будет тебе твой прежний образ жизни... ). 
только больнички обходи стороной.

----------


## U.F.O.

ясн) мона было сразу так и ответить=)

----------


## alonely

интересно что тебе ясно ). я ничего не поняла...

----------


## U.F.O.

мне ясно то што по прибытию назад к прежнему образу жизни я смогу вернуца в том случае если не буду спать возле саркофага 
не буду пытаться прокавырять там дырочку... и если.. ничего не утащу за пазухой..))

----------


## alonely

*U.F.O.*

у тебя потрясающая способность воспринимать и воспроизводить, все увиденное тобой, и сказанное тебе ).

----------


## U.F.O.

што не так?)

----------


## alonely

я в восторге ).

----------


## U.F.O.

дак этож прекрасно)

----------


## alonely

в моем случае. это истеричный припадок ).

----------


## U.F.O.

истерический припадок это когда головой ап стену х#ярят?? или у мня не правельное представление об истеричеком припадке?)

----------


## alonely

если тебе посчастливится со мной отправиться в Припять... я тебе покажу чо это такое ).

----------


## U.F.O.

это значин што если мне пощасливицо с тобой отправицо в припять, лучше брать с сабой чёнить тяжолое?)

----------


## MATARIEL

читаю тему и не могу оторваться... блин интересно... ХАЧУ с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alonely

*U.F.O.*
в таком случае ты похоронишь, свой прежний образ жизни ).

----------


## U.F.O.

без радиации? каким же образом?)

----------


## alonely

я хуже радиации.

----------


## U.F.O.

меткая?)

----------


## alonely

в туалете по пьяни.

----------


## 2 day

Olmeka
Обижать точно не будем, едем не официально(т.е. через лес, потом калючку, а далее тайком по компасу в город). Если поймают не знаю, что будет, но точно ничего хорошего.   :Smile:  
И еще один интересный момент, ты ведь не хочешь там остаться?

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## alonely

> И еще один интересный момент, ты ведь не хочешь там остаться?


 а что для этого нужно?

----------


## Olmeka

*2 day*

Нет не хочу)) А что есть желающие?))
Единственное, что меня волнует - это сроки..я могу в мае..в начале. т.е. первого мая я могу наеврно уже прибуть в Киев, но в Мосвке мне надо быть уже 9 обязательно....Вот такие дела...

Еще вопрос, не знаешь, нужно ли мне обязательно оформлять страховку при выезде на Украину? Достоточно ли просто загранника? или может временная регистрация нужна?

А так, я за! Руками и ногами! Хочу оооочеь с вами!!!! Очень, очень!!!

----------


## 2 day

*Olmeka*
Половина может поехать в мае, а половина в июне! По этому, точно назвать дату пока не могу. В крайнем случае поедем 3-4(кол-во людей) в мае.
Насчет документов хз, наверно ток загранка нужна...

*NamelessChild*
Зачем сразу палить? это не эстетично.  :Big Grin:

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Olmeka

*2 day*
ну значит все нормально..я тока по поводу старховки узнаю....ну говорят она не обязательна...тогда если вы  в начале мая соберетесь..я тока за...Я приеду...но в июне я никак не смогу...потому что если меня в данный момент не отчислят, то у меня бедет сдача дипома...так охота с вами поехаьб...я все тяжкие условия выдежру...для меня это привычно..я многое уже перенесла...так, что не если со временем сойдемся, то просто умоляю взять меня...

----------


## Психоделика

> Обижать точно не будем, едем не официально(т.е. через лес, потом калючку, а далее тайком по компасу в город). Если поймают не знаю, что будет, но точно ничего хорошего.


 ох счас я напрошусь...
значица так
1. едете в мае так?
2. откуда конкретно? просто я не московская
3.а план мну ваш нравица)))

----------


## Olmeka

> 2. откуда конкретно? просто я не московская


 они из Киева едут.. а сами откуда не знаю)) Это я из москвы буду пиздюхать...)))


> 3.а план мну ваш нравица)))


 мне тож)))

----------


## Andreyd

хм, я б тоже с вами чухнул... только не знаю, когда... учеба+работа  :Frown:

----------


## Психоделика

> Это я из москвы буду пиздюхать...)))


 ну тада не загадывая в Москве мона состыковаца а оттуда уже в Киев

----------


## Olmeka

> Цитата:
> Это я из москвы буду пиздюхать...)))
> 
> ну тада не загадывая в Москве мона состыковаца а оттуда уже в Киев


 
оказывается не только я. 2 day тоже..так что основная масса явно из москвы поедет! Договоримся ближе к делу)))я уже прямо живу этой мыслью)))

----------


## U.F.O.

ну пля а я как самый диренегат попрус из самай жопы...)))

----------


## Психоделика

> ну пля а я как самый диренегат попрус из самай жопы...)))


 а где самая жопа находица? а то я в географии не смыслю  :Smile:

----------


## U.F.O.

на самом севере где постоянно холодно в архангельске))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Так так, я смотрю тут мега поход намечается!!!
Я тоже люблю походы, а эта идея мне очень нравится!!! 
*2 day*
а почему вы хотите таким малым количеством человек идти, тут пол форума желающих, может соберемся все вместе? Мне в любое время года! 
Если поеду то тоже наверно через Москву. Вообще предлагаю всем Российским со стыковаться в Москве, а там дружно в Киев, а там уже все вместе в пункт назначения!

Давно уже хотел с наородом с форума сходить куда нибудь!!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Блин, веб-камеру собрались на КПП ставить.

Я вот че то не пойму, город заброшен или нет???
Его охраняют по периметру, читаю их сайт и не доганяю, ответьте плиз..

----------


## 2 day

*Волк-Одиночка*
Сейчас я мучу друзей на этот поход, когда все намутится, напишу дату когда поедем. Можно будет еще взять желающих на эту бесхитростную путевку!   :Big Grin: 
Экскурсий в г. Припять очень много, достаточно просто поискать на гугле. Как правило все(почти) экскурсии легальные, аля автобусные туры, по г. Припять и в ближайшую гостиницу.   :Smile: 
Бедные охранники не смогут срубить денег, из-за камеры.   :Frown: 
г. Припять -город призрак, раньше там жило 35(или 25)тысяч людей. Город никто не охраняет! Охраняют зону по периметру и ЧАЭС(интересно как они в такой радиации несут службу???). В зоне много местных людей, но все они пожилые люди, так же там много экскурсий и сопровождающих МЧС!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Радиус заражения 35 км от ЧАЭС, на каком расстоянии находится город?? 
Если его охраняют только по периметру, то как вы планируете попасть внутрь города?

Эта фишка, проникнуть именно не легально мне больше всего нравится. Еще неплохо бы приобрести дозиметр радиации (не знаю как он там правильно называется).

2 марта будет по тнт необъяснимо но факт, тема города призраки, надо бы будет не забыть посмотреть, чего они про них раскажут.

----------


## 2 day

*Волк-Одиночка*
Не смотри передачу. После таких шоу и появляются бредо-мифы(оборотни, заключенные маньяки, мутанты, психи ученые стаящие эксперементы над туристами и т.д.)! 

И есть 1 НО, не радиус, а диаметр 30км. http://addyour.name/zonemap.php
Сомневаюсь, что МЧС Украины охраняет всю границу...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Вот бы еще как нибудь узнать где они не охраняют.
Диаметр 30, ну это хорошо! От припяти  до чернобыля вроде где то 30 км??

Посмотрел карту города, есть куда зайти. Сегодня искал инфу, где то пишут в городе живут 2000 человек, где то пишут, что город абсолютно пуст.

Передачу я все равно посмотрю, но я не фанат всяких историй про оборотней и маньяков!

Кстати, а игра сталкер сделана на реальных событиях?

----------


## AI_Madness

*Волк-Одиночка*



> Кстати, а игра сталкер сделана на реальных событиях?


 Конечно нет. Но местность восоздавали по картам и фотографиям. Разработчики сами ездили и фоторгафировали.
Насколько мне известно...

----------


## U.F.O.

может фсётаки лучше ехать в июле?)))

----------


## Психоделика

> может фсётаки лучше ехать в июле?)))


 а я июле боюсь не смогу :Frown:  мне бы на майские. я даже игрой пожертвую



> Сегодня искал инфу, где то пишут в городе живут 2000 человек, где то пишут, что город абсолютно пуст.


 дело в том что народ живет весь на окрайнах городка где можно жить мало-мальски, ну в деревушках прикрепленных к нему, но явно не 2000 тыщи человек. 



> 2 марта будет по тнт необъяснимо но факт, тема города призраки, надо бы будет не забыть посмотреть, чего они про них раскажут.


 нота бэна

----------


## Психоделика

> Мне в любое время года! 
> Если поеду то тоже наверно через Москву. Вообще предлагаю всем Российским со стыковаться в Москве, а там дружно в Киев, а там уже все вместе в пункт назначения!


 тема...полностью согласна!
ну мега-немега, народ то отсеица потихоньку думаю, хотя может еще пристанет кто-нить.
кароч я обеими лапами за  :Smile:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Предлагаю устроить что то навроде голосования, кто когда сможет поехать, пишите примерно месяц или числа в месяце. 
Так мы получим общую картину, кому когда лучше и выбирем оптимальный вариант. 

Вопрос к тем кто живет в украине, можете по лучше разузнать о городе?? В каких местах охраняется, с какой стороны лучше зайти и т.п. 

Выкладывайте сюда свои вопросы и предложения.

----------


## U.F.O.

после 23 июня свободен как ветер в марте

----------


## Психоделика

на майские парздники для меня вариант...дальше к концу мая и  июню госы и диплом. точно не знаю еще в каких сроках. в июле тоже вариант в начале
вообще народ, хотелось бы весной. а то на лето все разбредутся как всегда да и экскурсии вроде в 2006 году были там в конце мая
на все про все так где-то 3-4 дня, ибо эскурсии однодневные. 
не знаю как вы. за ся скажу что парчоку студенческих дней ради такова пропутсила бы

----------


## Olmeka

ну вы многое тут навыдумывали конечно...ну  ладно...я попробую счетчик гейзера достать...или как его там. Шанс есть...купитть врядли возможно. Они нормально стоят.Вчера узнавала это 2500 руб..не мало для меня..Вообще постараюсь позаботиться о медикаментах и индивидуальных средствах защиты.Думаю пригодится (ну если кончено в мае поедем...)
По поводу радиации...уже давно всем известно, что в Припяти не фонит!! Там чуть повышеный естественая радиация..ну например для сравнения с комнатой в которой я сижу))) Но она не опасна, если находится там какое то время..Ну по поводу саркофага не знаю..не уверена..Вообщем если счетчик будет, то многое узнаем. 

Люди после взыва живут в деревнях под Припетью и ничего)) Смотрела репортаж, там бабкам и дедам по 80, 90 лет и здоровы!!

Ниче с нами не случиться...на всякий пожарный попробую достать таблетки, для вывода радиации из организма..Да и про лучевую болезнь знаю достаточно, так что думаю не пропадем)))

Главное не попасться! Хотя вроде как даже в этом случае ничего страшного нам не грозит)) По словам 2day ....


Я хочу!!!! но могу тока в мае....в начале...9 мая мне надо быть уже по стойке смирно в Москве...увы.

----------


## Olmeka

И вообще я будущий химик по образованию)) У нас даже предмет отдельный про эти дела был...ПУсть я и двоешница полная, но чето там помню...наверно :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

----------


## Агата

> посещение зоны запрещено несовершеннолетними ))


 с какой дури??? :shock:

----------


## blooddrakon

> я могу поехать в июле-августе.


 Да я бы тоже в это время с радостью посетил эти чудесные и удивительные места  :Smile:

----------


## Olmeka

по поводу несовершенно летних мне казалось что это и ежу понятно :Smile: я могу в мае, вначале.

----------


## Агата

> зоны запрещено несовершеннолетними ))


 *NORDmen*,не подумай, что я придираюсь к словам...  :roll: запрещено "несовершеннолетНИМ" или "несовершеннолетНИМИ"?? :roll:

----------


## alonely

> по законодательству Украины в Зоне запрещено находиться несовершеннолетним.


 http://forum.pripyat.com/showthread.php?p=49440

----------


## Агата

хыыы, а было бы прикольно: несовершеннолетние запретили...хехехе!=))




> по законодательству Украины в Зоне запрещено находиться несовершеннолетним.


 ну вот... я уже точно не поеду :roll:  тем, кто зимой родился, всегда как то странно: вроде и этого года рождения, а вроде как и моложе своих сверстников, которые с тобой одногодки, но родились с января по сентябрь=)

----------


## alonely

цитата из ЖДИ МЕНЯ... 


> 17-летний ребёнок о чём он может думать...


 *Агата*
давай махнем в 2009 ?

----------


## Психоделика

> по законодательству Украины в Зоне запрещено находиться несовершеннолетним.


 хмм...а если рапсиску от родителей?



> по поводу несовершенно летних мне казалось что это и ежу понятноя могу в мае, вначале.


 для меня тоже подходящее времечко

----------


## Lelarna

_Я в августе может смогу... как раз мне уже 18 будет)))_

----------


## alonely

Интересно, а кто будет отвечать за несовершенолетних в случае, если поймают?.

Хотя я не верю в это. Вы обязательно доберётесь и назад приедете без проблем.   :Smile:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Я вообще может не пойду на оф экскурсию. лучше прониенуть!!
Если там поймают несовершеннолетних, то отвечать наверно будут старшие в группе, а я получается один из них!!
Другой вопрос, не возникнет ли проблема при пересечении несовершеннолетними границу украины??

*NORDmen*
Идея хорошая, сначала съездить официально, а потом проникнуть. Причем второе мне больше нравится. Остановится возле припяти или чернобыльской зоны, можно разбить лагерь, организовать что то в роде похода. Просмотрев карту, можно выбрать оптимальное место.

Я тут сообразтл списочек тех, кто едет. Вот что получается:
1.	U.F.O.  - после 23 июня (Архангельск)
2.	Психоделика -  лучше в мае (Курск)
3.	Olmeka - с 1-9 мая (Москва)
4.	2day – в начале мая или в конце июня (Москва)
5.	NORDmen – июль-август (Смоленск)
6.	Alonely – в 2009г. 
7.	Lelarna – июнь (Москва)
8.	Волк-Одиночка – ваще пофигу, но лучше после июня (Кирово-Чепецк)
9.	 Агата – (Омск)
10.	 BloodDrakon – июль-август (Москва)

Дополняйте и исправляйте!!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> Ниче с нами не случиться...на всякий пожарный попробую достать таблетки, для вывода радиации из организма..Да и про лучевую болезнь знаю достаточно, так что думаю не пропадем)))


 Какие таблетки?? Водка!!   :Big Grin:    :lol: 
Теперь серьезно, сможешь собрать все необходимое по медикаментам??

----------


## Психоделика

> 2. Психоделика - лучше в мае (Курск)


 июнь тоже сомгу. но тут надо числа сопоставлять когда у меня диплом и ГОСы
а насчет радиации, не думаю что народ бы туда пусклаи елси бы уровнеь был слишком высок. а так у нас вон рядом Курчатовская

----------


## Агата

> 9. Агата – (Омск)


 в этом году я полюбому не смогу... ток если в 2009. ну вы наверн туда уже съездиете=) потом нам отпишитесь, а мы устроим второй заход=)

----------


## Olmeka

я попробую достать..обещать не могу,но постараюсь.но чувствую что в мае народ не соберется..A я летом не знаю как смогу..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Кстати, если кто то поедет с друзьями, то просьба об этом отписаться.

----------


## Olmeka

деньги вещь интересная :Smile: я вот уже целую неделю думаю от какой суммы отталкиваться :Smile:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Olmeka*
Для этого сначала надо каждому определится с затратами на дорогу, все едут из разных городов. Затраты на еду, на проживание (на всякий случай, вдруг придется ночевать в гостинице), на снаряжение (дозиметр, компас, карта, бинокль и т.п.) 
Я вот примерно расчитываю на 10000-15000 рублей. думаю этого хватит.

----------


## U.F.O.

а таблетки от радиации??о_О какие?? я тока тарен знаю..)) от радиации))) но это будет жестока))))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*U.F.O.*
Может без тарена??   :Smile:  *Olmeka* попрбует собрать необходимые таблетки. Кста, достал игру сталкер, но зараза виснет постоянно, причем намертво, только ресетом комп оживает, пробовал переставить директ Х, не помогло, что за глюк??

*Olmeka*, ты составь список необходимых компонентов, а то что не сможешь достать мы сами попробуем достать.

*NORDmen*, бинокль ночного видения это конечно просто супер, но стоят они действительно дороговато. В принципе проникнув не легально можно там пробыть денек, может даже и на ночь. надо по лучше ихний форум по юзать, там люди писали, что тоже проникали в зону. Может стоит с ними связаться да распросить что да как??

на счет одежды, *NORDmen* дело говорит, лучше в комуфлжку, у кого нет или по каким то причинам не смогли приобрести, то оденьте либо черную, либо другую темную одежду, ничего яркого не одевайте.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*NORDmen* это только в припяти сутки, а целое путешествие составит намного больше времени!! Можно еще заглянуть в еще один заброшенный город, не помню точно название вроде любичи-1 он не охраняется и находится где то рядом с чернобылем.

----------


## U.F.O.

я не за тарен!)) я проста спрасил какие ещё могут быть таблетки от радиации, т.к. знают тока тарен)........ сталкер - игрушка капризная.. монога чево хочит) попробуй помучать настройки)

----------


## MC

июль-август,

----------


## alonely

*хм, такой вот вопрос, кто как думает*

сколько денег надо минимум:

а. если легально?
б. если нелегально?

----------


## Психоделика

> а. если легально?


 мне кажется тыщ 5-7...да больше и не потяну.хоть бы это накопить, занять, украсть. последнее шучу :lol: 
а так почитать. сама экскурсия 20 евро, билеты до Москвы, и до Киева. ну это по себе считаю

----------


## Olmeka

ну вот и я думала...что можно вместиться в 10 тыщ.....а тут по описаниям как минимум 20 получается..хотя если что случится во время нелегальной поездки, эти деньги очень пригодятся..

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

ну смотрите, если брать по минимуму, то у меня получится так:
1. Билет до москвы - 800р;
2. Билет до киева - 1500р;
3. Еда - 500р (на все мероприятие);
4. Проживание (если не в палатке, хотя можно и на вокзале) - 1000р;
5. Дополнительные расходы (фонарик например) - 500р.

Итого 6600р. 
Это примерные расходы.

Пишите кто что с собой планирует взять.

----------


## Anubis

А там дозу не подхватишь? Не забудьте включить в состав расходов счетчик Гейгера)))

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Да нет, уже узнали, фон там нормальный. Люди же ездят туда. дозиметр тоже надо бы взять.

----------


## Психоделика

> ападет какой-нить кабан (о двух головах?) в лесу


 будет мясо :lol:  на одну голову больше
ну да, гостиница по=-любому нужна, особенно если нелегальщина. легально там же все распланировано, сутки одни всего-лишь в Припяти и дальше до Киева, ну а оттуда можно сразу билеты взять до Москвы



> Да нет, уже узнали, фон там нормальный. Люди же ездят туда. дозиметр тоже надо бы взять.


 ну фон сомтря где. кое-где зашкаливает. да и осторожность нада соблюдать. советуют не ходить нигде кроме асфальта, чтобы пыль не поднимать и вредные частицы не хватать/ и типа еще асфальт атм как-то дезифинфицируют. хотя слабо в это верится
а так у нас вон близ Курчатова небось такой же фон  :Smile:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

можно расператоры одеть, тогд и по траве можно будет ходить.
Там где фон зашкаливает лучше не находиться более 5 минут, ну дозиметр будет, так что не пропадем.

Я надеюсь переночевать в палатке в заброшенном городе смелости у всех хватит??? А то там по описанию побывавших в припяти ощущения не из приятных!

----------


## Психоделика

> Я надеюсь переночевать в палатке в заброшенном городе смелости у всех хватит??? А то там по описанию побывавших в припяти ощущения не из приятных!


 вот хз...
одно дело по темным вечерам лазить по заброшенным зданиям в своем городе и видеть что в других зданиях горят огонечки и прочее
кста посмотрела на фотах изгородь. перемахнуть легко
недавно на базе пейнтбольщиков собирались пить. 2х метровый забор легко. правда без колючей проволоки был
а насчет распиратора по-любому делать буду еси поеду. вспомним уроки ОБЖ

----------


## Olmeka

думаю что я не смогу поехать. Извините, что морочила голову. Слишком много проблем навалилось и слишком много проблем у меня с собой. Желаю всем удачной поездки!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Olmeka* ну времени еще много до июля, может у тебя что то изменится? Если что, то сразу сообщи!

----------


## Психоделика

> думаю что я не смогу поехать. Извините, что морочила голову. Слишком много проблем навалилось и слишком много проблем у меня с собой. Желаю всем удачной поездки!


 согласна. до июля все может измениться...
да и вряд ли здесь кто-то 100% поедет, всякие обстоятельства могут быть

----------


## Gloomy_girl

А не боитесь получить дозу облучения и как следствие- большие проблемы со здоровьем?

----------


## alonely

> А не боитесь


  :? 

Не боюсь.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

> А не боитесь получить дозу облучения и как следствие- большие проблемы со здоровьем?


 А не боюсь, там нет такой радиации, которая повредит здоровью, точнее она есть, но только если долго в ней находится. У нас будет дозиметр, не пропадем, а еще говорят небольшая доза даже полезна будет.

----------


## alonely

> есть что терять?


 жизнь в любом случае. даже если не нужна.
а если нужна, так еще и здоровье.  :?

----------


## Психоделика

> а если нужна, так еще и здоровье.


 спросили больного о здоровье...
я с моим здоровьем представляю себе совю старость милую
ниче особенного - просто сердце болит, печень. по женским делам. тока через -цать лет это ничего в такой позитив выльется.
мож радиация вылечит мну))))))

----------


## Rash

Добрый день.

Я давно собираю инфу по данной теме,т.к. сам собираюсь в Припять в середине июня.(отпуск)

Есть несколько ответов на вопросы которые тута задавались,ну или уточнения.....


Припять находится в 3-х км от ЧАЭС.

Уровень радиации в этом мертвом городе не опасен для здоровья(ну если не пить воду из луж и не есть грибы из парка) потому что в 86-ом-87-ом годах там проводилась серьёзная дезактивация (надеялись на возможность возвращения жителей)

Ехать туда через турфирмы и сайт припятьком дорого и мало чего покажут.

Ехать неофициально (дикарями) можно, но сильно осторожно,могут поймать, а с 2006 года за незаконное проникновение в "Зону" по Украинскому законодательству  существует уголовная ответственность.

Ехать можно и не через турфирму, а через "Чернобыльинринформ" которая заведует всеми разрешениями .Это будет гораздо дешевле.
Я через неделю еду в Украину по делам и могу прозвонить Чернобыльинтеринформ на вопрос цен и условий оформления документов.

Я собираюсь ехать туда на своем транспорте(не пешком т.к. ноги не позволяют) с другом из москвы.Вернее друг из москвы , а ехать будем из городка в украине.

Если есть какие ни будь вопросы , можно задать (инфа есть) отвечу если смогу.

Желаю здравствовать.
Rash.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Rash*, как съездишь отпишись плиз здесь, на счет этого "Чернобыльинринформ", что это за конторка такая. Если есть возможность, то свяжись иам как нибудь с людьми, которые уже проникали туда не легально. 
Нам бы как нибудь карту достать, не простую, а с важными отметками, военную карту можно.
Как там у них с охраной? Через каждые 100 метров стоят??

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*NamelessChild* в припять ехать, не через экскурсию а так проникнуть. Вот и спрашиваем про охрану, можно ли удрать от туда. Ты не бойся за нас, все будет хорошо!!

----------


## Психоделика

> Ты не бойся за нас, все будет хорошо!!


 АмЫнь :lol: 



> Как там у них с охраной? Через каждые 100 метров стоят??


 не думаю...там несоклько пунктов наскока я наю а так просто забор с проволокой, невысокий

млин...вот переживаю за то что финансов вряд ли достаточно накоплю  :Frown:  
а так хочеца...надо стараться...

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Охрана.

Постоянная охрана только на кпп.
По периметру ездит патруль, примерно раз в 2 часа. Еще они ездят внутри города, но там сейчас так все заросло, что из далека ничего не видно.

Ночью остается охрана только на кпп. так что беспокоить нас никто не будет.

Надо выходить на киевских сталкеров, там есть общество сталкеров, они наверняка проникали уже в припять, вот у них и инфы должно быть много.

----------


## Fix Control

Я тоже собирался в Зону.
Незаконного проникновения и охраны я не боюсь - это очень даже интересно. Люблю приключения.
*Волк-Одиночка*
Некоторые солдаты патрулируют Зону. 
Если собираетесь в Зону - я с вами! 
*Волк-Одиночка*
Что значит "киевские сталкеры"? Сталкеры могут быть не из Киева. И обществ, по-моему, никаких нет. Сталкеры (то есть люди, которые постоянно находятся в Зоне) гуляют сами по себе. Ну или с другом (друзьями).

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Fix Control*
ты из кого города? 
мы собираемся ехать в июле.

Там есть какое общество сталкеров, может фанаты игры, не знаю точно, но они навернка проникали в припять? Надо выйти на них, чтобы достать инфу по точней.

----------


## Fix Control

*Волк-Одиночка*
Я из Воронежа.
В июле? Отлично. 

Фанаты игры? Хм. Фанаты должны сидеть за мониторами и лупить слепых псов! Скорее всего, это те, кто сильно проникся "Сталкером". Может, общество и есть. Надо правда выйти на него.
Кстати, никто не даст ссылку на официальный сайт Зоны?

----------


## ER

S.T.A.L.K.E.R. руллллит!
Да, вот бы мне приключении.

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*ER*, хочешь приключений? Поехали с нами!!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

:lol:  :lol:  :lol: ХАХАХАХ, вот меня на смех жутко пробрало.

----------


## NamelessChild

<...>

----------


## NORDmen

*БУДДА*, зона отчуждения это не только припять. в припяти то мы не заблудимся. фотка леса со спутника ничего не даст, и как их - склеивать чтоли? :-) про карту я имел в виду хорошую карту всей местности, ВОЛК ОДИНОЧКА шас ищет ее у кого надо  :Wink: 
за нелегальное проникновение ШТРАФ, это административная ответственность, в КПЗ за это не сидят. ну, сутки максимум. 
мы узнали оч многое насчет безопасности там и подготовимся хорошенько.


*NamelessChild*, дак давай повеселишься с нами, присоединяйся =)

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

Народ, не стоит наводить панику. Все будет тип топ.
Сейчас пытаюсь связаться с нужными людьми, узнать нужную инфу для нашей поездки. как только что нибудь раздобуду, сразу отпишусь тут.

----------


## Hildebrandt25

> *Отзовитесь люди, кто-нибудь*
> _Если конкретно время поездки - то я так думаю лето 2009 года, и позднее._


 Предложение интересно! А почему так поздно?? Мож этим летом?

----------


## ER

Не забывай, что мне 16 + у меня жутко занудные родаки, вряд ли они оценят поездку в запрещённую зону... Они меня далеко от себя-то не пускают, а ты говоришь об Украине=) Тока если вы мне пообщаете, что через пару лет снова соберётесь, вот тогда я первая в списке!!!

----------


## alonely

*NORDmen*

Я желаю вам удачи...
И впечатлений. А может кто-то захочет и во второй раз.

----------


## ER

Да, удачи вам!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*ER*
мои предки вообще ничего не знают и не узнают о поездке в припять. Но мне правда и не 16 лет, чтобы они за мной бегали. Через 2 года, если будем собираться, то обязательно тебя позовем, ты не теряйся только.

----------


## ER

Просто родители очень заботливые, даже слишком, перегибают палку. А что я могу сделать? Пока я от них завишу, приходится подчинятся. Но следущяя поездка моя!!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Hildebrandt25

> *Hildebrandt25*, willkommen в нашу команду тогда =)


 Ага, Danke!

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Hildebrandt25*
Если серьезно надумал ехать, то выложи свои координаты. Из кокого ты города? можешь в личку.

----------


## Эль

Хочу с вами, особенно если в июле, правла я немного постарше основной группы.... возьмете?

----------


## Hildebrandt25

Я тут прикинул, что нам надо для поездки:

1. В Украину нужен загран паспорт или хватит российского?
2. Карты. Гугл и распечатка.
3. Как мы попадем в запретку. Маршруты и все такое.
4. Время пребывания в запретке. Сколько мы там будем тусоваться и что делать. Надо придумать чтонить не забываемое, какуюнить акцию. Просто прийти и посмотреть не катит. Скучно.
5. Выбрать главного группы, - его слово закон. + Пара правил.
6. Продукты.
7. Возможные проблемы: с законом (что нам светит, если попадемся; деньги на выплату штрафа), доза радиации (скока можно схватить?; на группу нужен дозиметр)


P.S> Модеры, прикрепите тему!

----------


## Hildebrandt25

Карта Припяти: (запостилось?)
http://maps.google.ru/maps/ms?msa=0&...39139&t=h&z=14

----------


## Эль

ммм.............. а как  в кантакте в группу то попасть, объясните особо одаренным, она теперь закрытая. Мож лучше так с кем нибудь списаться через личку?

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Эль*, можешь обратиться либо к *NORDmen*, либо ко мне, мы тебя добавим.
Если у тебя есть аська, то стучись ко мне, поговрим.

*Hildebrandt25*, 
1. Паспорт нужен только российский, но берите еще документы, типа военный билет, студенческий...
2. Карту нашел *NORDmen*, только она платная. Не пропадем.
3. На счет маршрута еще не знаем, придется проникать не через кпп, не по главной дороге. Лесом, полем.
4. В припяти будем дня 2-3, скучно там не будет, я вообще не понимаю как в таких местах может быть скучно?
Какую ты хочешь акцию устроить? Я с психодликой устрою маленькую акцию "молчание", ну это так, я сам этого хочу.
5. Главный в группе? Зачем? Решать все вопросы будем вместе, если будут спорные моменты, то можно голосовать.
6. Еда скорей всего будет походная, тушенка + рожки, но лучше брать еду такую, чтобы можно было поесть не разводя костер, чтобы нас не запалили.
7. Максимум что нам светит за нелегальное проникновение это штраф (максимум 5000р), уголвная ответственность будет, если мы попытаемся от туда что нибудь вынести.

P.S. В разделе не суицид нет модераторов.

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Сема Рыбалкин отдыхает  :Big Grin:  Но не буду надоедать вам своими комментариями, там все и узнаете... Не даром же млять ее запретной зоной назвали!

----------


## CorpseGrinder

Сема Рыбалкин отдыхает  :Big Grin:  Не даром же млять ее запретной зоной назвали! Но не буду надоедать вам своими комментариями, там все и узнаете...

----------


## Габо

> 1. Паспорт нужен только российский, но берите еще документы, типа военный билет, студенческий...


 Недавно ездил в Украину. Кроме внутреннего российского паспорта никаких документов не понадобилось. На таможне просто заполняешь миграционную карту и получаешь штампик. Вы главное заранее придумайте, что будете отвечать на вопрос "с какой целью прибыли?". Даже если не спросят, в миграционной карте надо указать. Я написал "частный визит". При мне двух человек высадили из поезда, после того, как они не смогли ответить на этот вопрос(хотя, насколько я знаю, это не законно).

----------


## Габо

> 1. Паспорт нужен только российский, но берите еще документы, типа военный билет, студенческий...


 Недавно ездил в Украину. Кроме внутреннего российского паспорта никаких документов не понадобилось. На таможне просто заполняешь миграционную карту и получаешь штампик. Вы главное заранее придумайте, что будете отвечать на вопрос "с какой целью прибыли?". Даже если не спросят, в миграционной карте надо указать. Я написал "частный визит". При мне двух человек высадили из поезда, после того, как они не смогли ответить на этот вопрос(хотя, насколько я знаю, это не законно).

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*Габо*, спасибо что предупредил, банальный ответ шоп тур их устроит? или можно сказать, что на соревнования или тот же частный визит.

----------


## Габо

*Волк-Одиночка*, ну, что их устроит, знают только они сами. Я написал "частный визит" по совету попутчицы(сам первый раз ехал). Отдал таможеннику паспорт и миграционную карту и и через 20 секунд получил штамп на ней. Мне не задали ни одного вопроса. Другим задавали. Лучше, наверное, будет, если вы будете ехать по отдельности в разных вагонах, а то толпа молодых людей обязательно наведёт таможню на подозрения. Думаю.

----------


## grey

Недавно по телеку показывали, что для "туристов" создали специальные "экскурсии" по Чернобылю. Проложили маршрут по местам с минимальной радиационной опасностью. Заинтересовало

----------

